# Dateien intern auf Webserver verlinken



## hondocrx (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo!

Ich möchte für Freunde Dateien online stellen. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Unterordner.
Im Hauptordner liegen alle Dateien (zugriff nur ich).
Nun möchte ich ähnlich wie bei Windows nur auf die Dateien im Hauptordner verweisen.
1. um Speicherplatz zu sparen
2. um entspechende Dateien nur 1 x ändern zu müssen
3. Nicht alle Nutzer sollen alle Daten sehen.

leider habe ich bis jetzt keine Ahnung wie & ob sich das ohne großen Aufwand einrichten lässt. Hat bitte jemand eine Tip(p) für mich.

Danke hondocrx


----------



## sheel (16. Oktober 2015)

Hi

ist das Problem die Zugriffsbeschränkung, das "Spiegeln" in die Unterordner, oder beides?
Existiert schon irgendein Accountsystem oÄ.?
Gibt es PHP etc.?
Was bedeutet "ähnlich wie bei Windows"?
Wieviel Zugriff hast du auf den Server? FTP, SSH...?


----------

